# Cyberpunk sources and books



## lwhitehead (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi I need Cyberpunk sources and books for creating a new Cyberpunk setting for a fiction series, yes I know it's old hat Sci-Fi This what I know.



This type of setting has the following, 

Awful Weather, mostly rain.

wide spread drug use

One Standard form of currency, like in Shadowrun and Cyberpunk 2020, but in this setting it's the Canadian Dollar.

The Corperations have most power and wealth in these settings, 

The Net has a form of cyberspace were people can jack in some form, but due to away a death in cyberspace can effect the User's health and body, 

LW


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm also looking for cyberpunk stuff. The most recent thing i found was Altered Carbon, a Netflix show, very good. In terms of books i'm looking for William Gibson stuff as I've heard good things, but yet to check it out. You've checked out Philip K. Dick stuff? 

What have you come across already?


----------



## lwhitehead (Oct 29, 2018)

Well Cyberpunk comes out of the 1980's so did 2008 Wall Street Crash, 30 Years ago they didn't have MMO/MMORPG's, I pads and I phones, Internet was a baby.  PC were Green screens and there Colors and Computing power were simple.

1980's Punk movement, 1980's USA Wall Street Greed and Cocaine Cowboys.

If you want some Cyberpunk like book read Ready Player One, I saw the Movie version of it.


LW


----------

